# Ripley's Haunted Adventure



## Terra

I just was a tourist in San Antonio and here is my experience at Ripley's Haunted Adventure. Always wanted to go through one of these!

http://vimeo.com/11629555

Once you get over the sticker shock_ ($18 with coupon)_ you are in for an awesome time. I got the full-on pro haunt experience from these guys. Had all the important stuff: Great set design, sparking chain link fence, chainsaw, vortex tunnel, drop panels, live actors and some new awesome scares. I dub this tourist trap: _*Terra approved! *_


'Stumpy':









*Spoiler alert!* _Do not read the rest of this if you are planning to go. It will ruin a lot of the scares._

First off, you have to go up in an open, rickety freight elevator. Since it was only 11am, I was the only one to go up. Well, let me tell you...if you think going through a haunted house is scary with a group....try it alone! But, now that I've survived...Oh yeah, I'd do it again! I got _every. single. scare_!

Ok, so anyways, the caretaker of the '_establishment'_ gave me a neat history lesson about what happened back in the Wild West Days and when he was done... tried to scare me with a pneumatic bolting-up corpse _(you've got to better than that!)._ Then, he lead me into the next room and shut the door behind me. And it was pitch black! Ok, I'm not necessarily a chicken, mind you, but I just went right back into the first room. He looked at me like_, "What are you doing?"_ and I told him that I can't see and I made him show me which direction to go. hee! After the nudge he gave me, I told myself I need to *cowboy up!* and go through this. I'm telling you, it's super-scary to go through a haunt by YOURSELF!

I don't want to give everything away but here's the standouts and possible ideas for us haunters. First off, IT WAS DARK! That alone is something that sure amped up the suspense. Half the time I had to feel my way through. After a room of hanging body bags, I hear hissing rats. In the dark I had to walk through a tunnel that had tiny air holes and _(I think)_ air whips that made me feel like I was walking through huge nest of rats. _<shudder>_

Finally I see some light. But there's no floor. An actor is telling me to walk across. I'm like, _"No Way!"_ I'm guessing there's a plexiglass floor but the rational part of my brain is saying to not trust them. But, the fun part of my brain says...go for it! So, I do and it was plexiglass. What a great scare and now my favorite. 

Moving on, I get scared from every possible direction. They must have had 5 or 6 scare actors doing all the right scares. Chainsaws, sparks, drop panels. It was great. Then I hit a whispers room that was really effective. Once again, pitch black but the whispers came from all directions. Suddenly a huge bright light and another scare actor. 

A few more twists, turns, vortex tunnel and I'm done...or at least I thought. Safe taking the elevator down I get one final, awesome scare. IN. THE. ELEVATOR!!!!


----------



## GraveyardGus

sounds awesome Terra and you really got the maximum experience


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Sounds cool, Terra! I always pass one of the Ripley's on the main drag of Gatlinburg, TN.
I'm tempted to check it out one day.


----------



## Terra

Thanks, it was a lot a fun. Oh, I forgot another great decoration they had. One room's walls were completely covered with roaches. Ok, that's pretty bad but they had a slotted clear plastic curtain pass-through with the roaches glued into it  So, you_* had*_ to touch them to go on. You'd think a haunter like me wouldn't have a problem with that. But, it's hard to put away pure instinct. _I did not want to touch them!!!_


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Thank you for sharing your fun with us! 
I've been to the one in gatlinburg TN and was not that impressed. 
The setup was small but well done. I believe the actors were lacking which certainly can ruin a haunt. Keep in mind this was about 5 years ago so they may well have improved.

By the way: loved the pic


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty cool Terra !


----------



## creepyhomemaker

I have a funny story about the elevator and I hope I tell it right. I went in the one in Gatlinburg, my group was about 5 people. The way they have it set up there, is that you could easily make the mistake of thinking the elevator is the way in. So... we had a great time and were leaving in the elevator having already seen the "other side" of it. We step out and walk a few feet then we notice that there is a woman and two little boys about to get on the elevator. The door opens and they go in. My son says "this oughta be good" and we stay and watch. The door closes and then 2 seconds later you hear AAAHHHHHHH!!!!!" About 2 seconds after that the door opens and those little boys come flying out of there. We all died laughing it was hilarious! Maybe you had to be there but those of you who have been there can probably imagine how it looked. 

I went a couple of years ago and I really enjoyed it. They just so happen to have been having Halloween in July there that week. Sid Haig was there. It felt like Halloween in July so it was cool


----------



## Terra

Thanks *bobzilla* 

*creepyhomemaker*...I can totally see it. Man, that had to really freak them out! 

*innerseek*, yeah if the actors weren't into it, then it would have been lame. The designed scares were heavily dependent on the actors.


----------



## Tsloth

*Ripley's Haunted House in Gatlinburg*

I have passed on the Gatlinburg, TN attraction as well. Always balk at the ticket price, but I always want to do it. Tennessee haunters should get together for a Gatlinburg excursion.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Tsloth said:


> I have passed on the Gatlinburg, TN attraction as well. Always balk at the ticket price, but I always want to do it. Tennessee haunters should get together for a Gatlinburg excursion.


I couldn't agree more. Tennessee haunters unite!


----------

